# Der Herr der Ringe - Ringe der Macht: Zwergenstadt zeigt sich - aber auch die Memes



## PCGH-Redaktion (24. August 2022)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Der Herr der Ringe - Ringe der Macht: Zwergenstadt zeigt sich - aber auch die Memes*

					Rund um die Serie zu Der Herr der Ringe hat Amazon einen neuen Trailer veröffentlicht. Hierbei geht's unter anderem um die Zwergenstadt Moria. Bei den Fans kommt das Machwerk nicht gut an. 

					Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.

__ Zurück zum Artikel: *Der Herr der Ringe - Ringe der Macht: Zwergenstadt zeigt sich - aber auch die Memes*


----------



## dailydoseofgaming (24. August 2022)

Ob am Ende Story und Charaktere überzeugen bleibt abzuwarten.

Für mich jedenfalls sieht es in den Trailern etwas zu glattgebügelt aus. 
Ich mochte schon den Stil von "Der Hobbit" nicht, aber die Serie scheint da nochmal eine Schippe drauf zu legen.

Es gibt da auch ein schönes Video auf Youtube was erklärt, warum die Herr der Ringe Filme trotz des Alters wesentlich besser aussehen, als die Serie. (Zumindest nach meiner subjektiven Meinung)
Sehr interessant für Leute, die wenig Ahnung vom Film-Business haben.


----------



## OSche (24. August 2022)

> Amazon hat darauf geachtet, die Rollen divers zu besetzen, politisch korrekt soll es eben durchaus zu gehen. Die Community kritisiert bereits vorab die gezeigten Szenen. So stößt die Besetzung der Rollen auf Kritik, ebenso die kontrastreiche Lichtstimmung, zumindest im Vergleich zur Peter-Jackson-Interpretation.



Wer sich in einem Fantasy Epos, bei dem sich verschiedene Spezies wie Elben, Hobbits, Menschen und Zwerge zusammentun um das Böse zu besiegen, über "divers besetzte Rollen" aufregt hat Tolkien nicht verstanden.

Tolle "Fans" mal wieder am Werk...
Erinnert mich an den Onion Artikel hier


----------



## Bloodrock (24. August 2022)

dailydoseofgaming schrieb:


> Ob am Ende Story und Charaktere überzeugen bleibt abzuwarten.
> 
> Für mich jedenfalls sieht es in den Trailern etwas zu glattgebügelt aus.
> Ich mochte schon den Stil von "Der Hobbit" nicht, aber die Serie scheint da nochmal eine Schippe drauf zu legen.
> ...


Ja die Kurzform: analoges Filmmaterial. Noch viel händisch gedreht, Modelle gebaut, echte Darsteller, statt CGI Computerhorden, vor CGI Greenscreen Hintergründen. Echte stuntmans die auf schilden in Helms klamm rutschen statt einem Orlando der an Seilen Elfen Ninja spielt und der Rest wird am Computer eingefügt. Passend dazu: der weinende MC Kellen am Hobbit Set der sagt "für so einen Greenscreen Dreck ist er nicht Schauspieler geworden"


Und bezos will sein got.....got hatte aber gerade ne oft realistischeres colorgrading statt dieses überbügelnde, glatte blau-orange ubersteuerte. Gibt ja auch ein Video wo jemand das colorgrading ala reshade anpasst und siehe da...sieht schon eher aus wie Jackson und das erwarten die Leute....die Filmtrilogie hat sich bei den Leuten eingebrannt da kannste nicht als unbekannter kommen und sagen "ich mach's besser". Man sieht keinen unterschied zu wheel of time. Langweilig.

Woke Moria ist da nur der Tropfen der das Scheißefass zum Überlaufen bringt. Die erste Staffel wird gut laufen, alleine weil jeder gucken will wie es ist. Staffel 2 und 3 dann weniger gut. Ändern wird sich nix. Da Message ist das wichtigste in wokywood


----------



## Nightslaver (24. August 2022)

Nichts grundsätzlich gegen die Diversität in der Serie, allerdings muss man doch auch sagen das Sophia Nomvete (spielt wohl die zwergische Prinzessin Disa) im Vorfeld ein paar ziemlich peinliche Auftritte, bzgl. ihrer Beteiligung / Rolle in der Serie, hingelegt hat, die schon reichlich Fremdschamcharakter besaßen...


----------



## Birdy84 (24. August 2022)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Nichts grundsätzlich gegen die Diversität in der Serie, allerdings muss man doch schon sagen das Sophia Nomvete (spielt wohl die zwergische Prinzessin Disa) im Vorfeld ein paar ziemlich peinliche Auftritte bzgl. ihrer Beteiligung / Rolle in der Serie hingelegt hat, die schon reichlich Fremdschamcharakter besaßen...


Sie stellt sich da, als wäre sie irgendeine Heilsbringerin mit ihrem Nebencharakter, den es so in der Vorlage nicht gibt. Auch ist sie nicht die erste Zwergin. 
Auch andere Clips, wie die "Superfans" waren nicht zum Aushalten. 



OSche schrieb:


> Wer sich in einem Fantasy Epos, bei dem sich verschiedene Spezies wie Elben, Hobbits, Menschen und Zwerge zusammentun um das Böse zu besiegen, über "divers besetzte Rollen" aufregt hat Tolkien nicht verstanden.


Rollen sollten so besetzt werden, damit sie den Charakteren des Ausgangsmaterials gerecht werden und nicht um eine Quote zu erfüllen. Und da Tolkien eine Nordeuropäische Mythologiewelt erschaffen hat, ist die Auswahl schon einmal grundsätzlich beschränkt. Deswegen sollte sich ein Produzent als erstes fragen, ob die Vorlage überhaupt der eigenen Anforderung gerecht werden kann. Denn wenn man eine Vorlage deswegen grundlegend umschreiben muss, stellt sich die Frage warum man überhaupt diese Vorlage verwendet. In diesem Fall muss ganz klar der Markenname und ein paar Namen herhalten, der Rest scheint den politischen Ansichten komplett untergeordnet zu sein. Die Tatsache, dass sachlich berechtigte Kritik als Hass und Rassismuss von den Mitwirkenden abgetan wird, beweist das.


----------



## Gast1664917803 (24. August 2022)

Sie hätten disem Machwerk irgendeinen anderen Titel geben und Namen abändern können, etc. ohne Herr Der Ringe Branding.
Hätten wahrscheinlich auch genug Leute geschaut.
Aber nein, dann könnten sie ja eben dieses Branding nicht zu Werbezwecken missbrauchen, in der Hoffnung auch den letzten Pfennig aus der IP zu pressen.



OSche schrieb:


> Wer sich in einem Fantasy Epos, bei dem sich verschiedene Spezies wie Elben, Hobbits, Menschen und Zwerge zusammentun um das Böse zu besiegen, über "divers besetzte Rollen" aufregt hat Tolkien nicht verstanden.


Wer sich erdreistet, gerade eine so komplex beschriebene Welt mit all ihren Völkern und Rassen, die auch noch ausführlich ausgearbeitet wurden, komplett verschlimmbessern zu  müssen auf dem Altar des Woke, pisst dem Urheber direkt aufs Grab.
Das du auch noch dir einbildest als einziger Tolkien "zu verstehen" (alle Kritiker pöse), zeigt lediglich deine völlige Selbstverliebtheit und Einbildung.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Baer85 (24. August 2022)

Ach herrlich... Diese Diskussion hatten wir ja noch nie! 
Lasst die Typen einfach rummeckern. Der Rest bildet sich dann seine Meinung nachdem die Serie angesehen wurde.


----------



## pietcux (24. August 2022)

Ich habe die Trilogie 1980 das erste mal gelesen und dann so gegen 1990 das zweite mal. Alle vorkommenden Personen oder Gestalten habe ich mir im Kopf selber vorstellen dürfen. Hat auch was. Trotzdem liebe ich die Filme und genauso die Verfilmung des Hobbits. Grade bei dem Hobbit wurde ja schon vieles erfunden. Ist gut gemacht und sehr stimmig. Das Silmarillion war für mich nicht lesbar, es ist ja mehr so eine Ideensammlung. Ich gebe der Serie alle Chancen, warum auch nicht. 
Tolkien selber hatte ja offenbar mehr Fantasie als die meisten Kritiker da draußen.


----------



## restX3 (24. August 2022)

Diese Zwangsbesetzungen nach Hautfarben....
Hat mich schon sehr bei der Witcher Serie gestört. Zumal wo ist das Herr der Ringe?
Zum Glück hat Peter Jackson um die 2000er Herr der Ringe gedreht.
Und nein, ich bin kein Rassist. Ich besetze doch auch nicht Shaft mit einem hellhäutigen Mann.


----------



## pietcux (24. August 2022)

Tja Roland der letzte Gunslinger aus dem Scharzen Turm würde jetzt sagen:
Die Welt hat sich weiterbewegt... deal with it!


----------



## Sinusspass (24. August 2022)

Tja, wenn man den Weltenbau und die Story des populärsten Fantasy-Epos der letzten 80 Jahre einfach so komplett ignoriert (und es mehr oder weniger offen auch zugibt, zu sehen ist es ja sowieso), dann muss man sich auch nicht wundern, wenn die Fans entsprechend reagieren. Diese dann im Gegenzug als Trolle und Rassisten zu bezeichnen, ist die beste Antwort, um sich noch unbeliebter als ohnehin zu machen. Ich habe mein Prime-Abo nach dem ersten Teaser gekündigt.
Die Schauspieler stellen sich natürlich auch an. Gut, wenn gefühlt das halbe Internet einen wegen der Rolle hatet, kann man das irgendwo verstehen. Ist aber trotzdem peinlich.


----------



## seahawk (24. August 2022)

Tolkien hat keine Nordeuropäische Sagenwelt erschaffen, er hat sich bei nordeuropäischen Sagen bedient. Und ein Autor der die Nazis ablehnte und sich über die Apartheid in Südafrika beschwerte zu unterstellen er würde gegen einen diversen Cast sein, ist lächerlich. 

Am Ende muss einem klar sein, dass das eine Adaption des Themas für einen globalen Markt ist. So wie Tolkiens Bücher für den englischen Markt zur damaligen Zeit adaptiert waren. Falls sich jemand damit schwer tut, verweise ich auf den Brief an Milton Waldman in 1951.


----------



## RyzA (24. August 2022)

Ich wußte es schon immer: wenn zwei weiße Zwerge ein Kind bekommen, dann kommt ein schwarzer Zwerg dabei heraus.  Genetik hin oder her. 

*Edit:* Aufs "gendern" habe ich jetzt bewusst verzichtet. Wir wollen mal nicht übertrieben viel "political correctness" anwenden.


----------



## Cross-Flow (24. August 2022)

Das ist einfach Müll der da produziert wurde. Aber der Müll hört da ja nicht auf. Mal die Halo Serie gesehen? Selbst als Hardcore Fan muss ich sagen -> totaler Müll.

Das geilste is jedoch das man sich über die Menschen aufregt die Kritik üben   Gott sei dank bin ich in den 80ern und 90ern aufgewachsen - um so mehr Menschen Zugang zum Internet haben um so mehr Schrott wird verbreitet.

Diese Neuzeit mongos wissen nicht mal das Stirb Langsam ein Weihnachtsfilm ist!


----------



## tallantis (25. August 2022)

Sieht halt alles was seelenlos aus, aber ich warte erstmal die ersten Folgen ab.


----------



## Splatterpope (25. August 2022)

seahawk schrieb:


> Am Ende muss einem klar sein, dass das eine Adaption des Themas für *den westlichen* Markt ist.


Ich hab das mal für dich korrigiert. 

Nicht vergessen, dass viele diverse Inhalte für den Release in anderen bestimmten Ländern rausgeschnitten werden...


----------



## mabizu (25. August 2022)

Sieht für mich persönlich 10x stimmiger und interessanter aus als House of Dragon die neu Game of Thrones Serie. Geh da aber wahrscheinlich auch unbefleckter ran als die meisten, habe ja nur alle Bücher im Original gelesen, mir alle Kinofilm angeschaut usw. Das man es heute allen recht machen will ist nun mal der Zeitgeist, denke auch J.R.R. hätte sich diesem angepasst oder zumindest eine Zeit angepassten Neuinterpretation zugelassen. Ich bin froh, das die lieblings Gesichten meiner Kindeheit und Jugend einem neuen Publikum eröffnet werden und so noch lange ein Teil unserer Kultur bleiben. Allemal besser als der 300’000 Marvel Film


----------



## seahawk (25. August 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ich wußte es schon immer: wenn zwei weiße Zwerge ein Kind bekommen, dann kommt ein schwarzer Zwerg dabei heraus.  Genetik hin oder her.
> 
> *Edit:* Aufs "gendern" habe ich jetzt bewusst verzichtet. Wir wollen mal nicht übertrieben viel "political correctness" anwenden.


Genau in einer Welt mit Zauberern und Drachen, Adlern auf den man reiten kann, sprechenden und laufenden Bäumen, in der Menschen mit spitzen Ohren hunderte Jahre alt werden und kleinwüchsige Menschen nur selten eine Tochter bekommen, ist es natürlich undenkbar, dass das Gen für dunkle Hautfarbe rezessiv sein könnte.   But science!


----------



## Sinusspass (25. August 2022)

Da hat einer Worldbuilding nicht verstanden, welches vom alten Tolkien ziemlich betrieben und auch ausgeführt wurde. Das hat nichts mit Wissenschaft zu tun, die Gesetze des Weltenbaus sind Gesetz. Es hat nichts mit Rassismus zu tun, wenn man eine fehlerhafte Umsetzung einer Vorlage anprangert. Da hat Amazon sich einfach viel zu viele Freiheiten herausgenommen.
Aber das zweite Zeitalter hat auch nur 5 Jahre und nicht 3500 gedauert und man kann auch frei Charaktere in wichtigen Rollen erfinden, die es nie gegeben hat und dafür andere streichen oder verändern, wie man lustig ist. Dabei bietet das nicht so ausführlich beschriebene zweite Zeitalter der Sonne genug Charaktere, die man noch ausarbeiten kann.
Natürlich sind einige Änderungen bei Verfilmungen notwendig, aber man muss nicht gleich die ganze Geschichte umändern und sollte sie in ihren Grundzügen erhalten. Genau deshalb schwächeln so viele Buchumsetzungen. Der Herr der Ringe und Game of Thrones (die ersten Staffeln, ab 5 gingen die Probleme los) haben gezeigt, wie man es macht. Detailgrad und Erzähltempo einhalten, keine Änderungen mit großen Auswirkungen und dann ist das gut. In 'Die Gefährten' Tom Bombadil zu streichen und das Auenland- Kapitel allgemein einzukürzen, war eine dieser Änderungen, denn seien wir ehrlich, der Abschnitt ist doch etwas unspannend.
Amazon macht genau den selben Fehler wie Disney mit Star Wars und bastelt aus einem bereits etablierten Franchise etwas, was ein Großteil des Fandoms nicht sehen will und sch**** findet. Die Reaktionen machen das deutlich. Da hilft auch keine peinliche Marketingkampagne.


----------



## seahawk (25. August 2022)

Das ist nur das Fandom. Tolkien hat genau 2 Werke in dieser "World" veröffentlicht. Den Hobbit und den Herrn der Ringe. Selbst innerhalb Silmarillion und zwischen den Hauptwerken und dem Silmarillion gibt es einige Unstimmigkeiten. 

Aber gut immerhin werden den Fans dann ja homosexuelle Elfen gefallen, denn was sagt
Sam  in _A Short Cut to Mushrooms_:

‘They seem a bit above my likes and dislikes, so to speak,’ answered Sam slowly. ‘It don’t seem to matter what I think about them. They are quite different from what I expected – so old and young, and *so gay and sad*, as it were.’


----------



## Splatterpope (26. August 2022)

Tolkien war überzeugter Katholik - und wie die katholische Kirche zu Homosexualität steht, sollte bekannt sein...

gay kann übrigens auch heiter/lebenslustig heißen, was in Kombination mit sad auch mehr Sinn ergibt. Beim nächsten mal also weniger eigene Ansichten reininterpretieren und mal n bißchen die eigenen Englischkenntnisse aufpolieren...


----------



## seahawk (26. August 2022)

Aber für das Wort "fair" gilt das dann wieder nicht?


----------



## Sinusspass (26. August 2022)

Wenn man eine Welt dieses Ausmaßes erfindet und ungefähr 95% der Ereignisse nur Notizen sind, dann ist das ganz normal. Als Buchformat fertig waren nur der Hobbit und Herr der Ringe, der Rest der Geschichte war mehr oder weniger noch im Plot-Stadium und da ist es ganz normal, wenn mal Widersprüche und Fehler auftreten. 
Sowas tritt teilweise noch im fertigen Buch auf und eine der wichtigsten Aufgaben beim Lektorat ist es, genau solche Fehler und Widersprüche zu finden und abzustellen. Da das meiste aber von Christopher Tolkien herausgebracht wurde und er nicht alle Gedanken seines Vaters kannte, fehlt da manchmal auch der Blick. Sowas ist normal und inhaltliche Widersprüche lassen sich in jedem Werk finden. In allen Fantasy-Werken, mit denen ich mich beschäftigt habe, kommt so etwas vor.

Übersetzungsfehler können auftreten und dann kommt es zu Missverständnissen wie jetzt gerade. Interpretationen laufen auch gerne mal aus dem Ruder. Vor dem Hintergrund des Autors kann man jedoch mehrere recht eindeutige Rückschlüsse ziehen und die meisten Problematiken aus dem Weg räumen. Dann versteht man auch, was sich der Autor dabei gedacht hat. 
Betrachtet man Tokiens Hintergrund, wird die Interpretation seiner Bücher recht eindeutig. Amazon und andere Zeitgenossen nehmen sich ziemlich viel heraus, um ein vorhandenes Werk an den Zeitgeist  und die eigene Weltanschauung anzupassen. Das läuft in die umgekehrte Richtung natürlich auch, jedoch würde Tolkien sich im Angesicht des Wertekanons vieler Beteiligter so schnell im Grabe umdrehen, dass man globale Energieprobleme gelöst hätte.

Nach der Betrachtung sind viele der spezifischen Unterschiede, die Amazon hier zu dem bescheidenen Quellenmaterial erzeugt (sie haben keine Rechte am Silmarillion und durften die Serie nur anhand der Anhänge an den vier ursprünglichen Büchern aufbauen) schlicht im krassen Widerspruch zur Vorlage und viele Fans erkennen das richtig. 
Natürlich gibt es auch vonseiten der Fans Fehler und ich nehme mich da nicht aus, nur ist die schiere Anzahl an Unstimmigkeiten, die man bereits anhand der veröffentlichten Informationen kennt, einfach zu hoch, um irgendwie noch als kanonische Tokien-Adaption zu gelten. 
Amazon hat schlicht schlechte Fanfiction mit dem eigenen Wertesystem vermischt und den daraus entstehenden Müll mit sehr viel Geld verfilmt und in Szene gesetzt.

Wir können uns hier gerne in Einzelheiten verreißen, nur wird das wenig zielführend. 
Oder widerleg mir mal jemand, dass Earendil Ancalagon mit einer Silmaril-betriebenen Laserkanone abgeschossen hat.


----------



## seahawk (26. August 2022)

Es ist eben kein Kanon. Es kann es auch gar nicht sein, weil die Bücher, die uneingeschränkt Kanon sind, bereits verfilmt wurden. Andererseits wissen wir aber auch aus den Briefen des Autors, dass selbst die Bücher des Kanons bewusst auf die Zielmarkt "Großbritannien in den 1950ern" adaptiert wurden. Sieht man ja sehr schön daran, dass die "schwarzen" Völker der Welt deutlich positiver beschreiben werden als die "gelben" - eine Nachwirkung des 2.WK. Genauso wie dass Gut und Böse in Person der jeweiligen Anführer hellhäutig sind.


----------



## Birdy84 (26. August 2022)

seahawk schrieb:


> Am Ende muss einem klar sein, dass das eine Adaption des Themas für einen globalen Markt ist.


Warum ist eine Adaption für einen globalen Markt einer der erfolgreichsten und bekanntesten Fantasygeschichten überhaupt notwendig? Die Werke sind so erfoglreich, WEIL sie so sind, wie sie sind. Deswegen werden sie geliebt.



mabizu schrieb:


> Ich bin froh, das die lieblings Gesichten meiner Kindeheit und Jugend einem neuen Publikum eröffnet werden und so noch lange ein Teil unserer Kultur bleiben.


Waren sie denn vorher irgendwem verschlossen? Die Themen, die Tolkien abhandelt, sind sowieso auf die Menschheit bezogen. Nur hat er das in der Fantasywelt verpackt. Die Aktivisten Autoren von heute begreifen das offenbar nicht und sehen sich genötigt aktuelle Themen 1:1 zu übertragen.


----------



## pietcux (26. August 2022)

Wenigstens den Namen Tolkien könnte man bei einer solchen Diskussion doch bitte richtig schreiben.


----------



## Sinusspass (26. August 2022)

seahawk schrieb:


> Es ist eben kein Kanon.


Natürlich ist es das nicht. Dummerweise macht man das aber nicht klar, sodass jeder unwissende Zuschauer denkt, es wäre so, obwohl das Quatsch ist.


seahawk schrieb:


> Andererseits wissen wir aber auch aus den Briefen des Authors, dass selbst die Bücher des Kanons bewusst auf die Zielmarkt "Großbritannien in den 1950ern" adaptiert wurden.


Und wir wissen sehr genau, wie manche Völker und teilweise auch Charaktere auszusehen haben. Und wir haben auch eine ausreichend genaue Zeitlinie des zweiten Zeitalters.
Ein Autor (ohne h, wir sind im Deutschen) schreibt sein Werk und so wie er es schreibt, ist es Gesetz. Größere Änderungen bei einer Umsetzung müssen mit dem Kanon übereinstimmen und die Geschichte nicht deutlich abändern.  Beispielsweise Tom Bombadil und die Hügelgräber wegzulassen, war gar kein Problem, weil die ganze Sache bis auf einen bestimmten Dolch im weiteren Verlauf völlig irrelevant ist. Tom wird bei Elronds Rat abgebacken und kommt danach nicht mehr vor.
Wie auch immer, der alte Tolkien hat seine Welt so geschaffen und wenn man sie irgendwie umsetzen will, hat man sich auch daran zu halten.


seahawk schrieb:


> Sieht man ja sehr schön daran, dass die "schwarzen" Völer der Welt deutlich positiver beschreiben werden als die "gelben" - eine Nachwirkung des 2.WK.


Weil die Haradrim und die Menschen aus Khand und Rhun ja auch eine so große Rolle mit einzelnen Charakteren spielen und nicht einfach so als Metzelfleisch auftreten.
Die genaue Beschreibung vieler Völker und ihrer typischen Merkmale macht eine Durchmischung der Besetzung so problematisch.
Das blöde Beispiel mit dem schwarzen Elben: Ja, es kann das theoretisch gegeben haben. Die Avari, von denen man nichts weiß, könnten sich so entwickelt haben. Wenn der auftretende Charakter aus einem solchen Volk stammt, wäre das möglich. Dann muss man das aber erklären. Wenn das aber ein Eldar wäre, wovon bei dem Namesschema auch auszugehen ist, ist es ein Widerspruch. Die Eldar wurden allesamt sehr eindeutig als hellhäutig beschrieben.


seahawk schrieb:


> Genauso wie dass Gut und Böse in Person der jeweiligen Anführer hellhäutig sind.


So wie alle Charaktere im Herrn der Ringe hellhäutig sind. Sicher, unter den Menschenvölkern des Ostens und des Südens sieht das anders aus. Die Numenorer hingegen als Nachfahren der Edain waren jedoch alle hellhäutig. Sauron selbst wird auch als Annatar ohne Zweifel ein passendes Aussehen gehabt haben. 

Die Hautfarbe ist nur einer von vielen Kritikpunkten, wenn auch natürlich der, den Amazon und die Verteidiger der Serie am liebsten hervorbringen, weil es da so leicht ist, alle Kritiker als Rassisten zu denunzieren und man keine sachlichen Begründungen liefern muss. Das ist bei den Fehlern, die Charaktereigenschaften der Figuren oder die Zeitlinie betreffen viel schwerer, weil man sich dafür mit dem Quellenmaterial auseinander setzen müsste. Wenn ein Kritiker aber sagt, dass ein Charakter anhand der vorhandenen Quellen absichtlich falsch dargestellt wird, kann man natürlich leicht sagen: "Der mag keine dunkelhäutigen Figuren, der ist Rassist, und so oft wie er das sagt, muss er auch ein Troll sein."

Wenn man bei Amazon meint, man würde es besser machen können, bitte. Sollen sie sich eine eigene Geschichte ausdenken und nicht die Werke anderer Autoren versauen, indem sie versuchen, ihre Ideologie da reinzupressen.
Gute Umsetzungen vorhandener Werke halten sich allesamt ausreichend an die Vorlage und respektieren die Geschichte des Autors. So hat man dann auch Erfolg, wenn der Regisseur kein Depp ist und das Budget für eine vernünftige Optik reicht. Eine offensichtlich gute Geschichte hat man ja schon, sonst wären die Bücher nicht so populär. Im Grunde ein storytechnischer Selbstläufer, der nur richtig umgesetzt werden muss. Eben genau das, was die Trilogie von Peter Jackson oder die ersten Staffeln Game of Thrones gemacht haben. Behandelt man die Vorlage mit Respekt und handelt im Sinne der Geschichte, dann kann das auch was werden.


----------



## seahawk (26. August 2022)

Die Bücher des Autors wurden aber bereits umgesetzt. Jetzt haben wir eine Story locker basierend auf den Notizen des Autors oder Anhängen des eigentlichen Werks.

Das die Serie ein Flop werden wird, liegt sicher nicht an der Hautfarbe der Charaktere, sondern an der Entfernung zum eigentlichen Originalwerk.


----------



## Birdy84 (26. August 2022)

seahawk schrieb:


> Das die Serie ein Flop werden wird, liegt sicher nicht an der Hautfarbe der Charaktere, sondern an der Entfernung zum eigentlichen Originalwerk.


Ja, vermutlich haben wir nur die Spitze des Eisbergs gesehen.


----------



## Sinusspass (26. August 2022)

seahawk schrieb:


> Jetzt haben wir eine Story locker basierend auf den Notizen des Autors oder Anhängen des eigentlichen Werks.


Völlig richtig. Nur wurde dieser Story durch das Silmarillion bereits ein festes Regelwerk vorgegeben, an das man sich nicht hält. Da man aber eine Serie umsetzt, bei der man mit Tokien wirbt und die auch so kennzeichnet, anstatt sie als Eigenkreation und Fanfiction darzustellen, hat man dieses Problem.
Hätte Amazon von Beginn an gesagt "Wir machen hier nur Fanfiction und ändern, wie es uns lustig ist. Unser Gedöns ist nicht kanonisch.", hätten viele Kritiker sich weniger beschwert. Das wäre zwar immer noch Fanfiction in einem Medium, in welchem es noch kein zweites Zeitalter und damit eine inhaltlich korrekte Darstellung gibt und damit mal mindestens problematisch, aber es wäre keine Verdrehung des vorhandenen Werkes. Das Problem mit Fanfiction ist, dass es eine Vorlage geben sollte, welche sich im gleichen Medium aufhält. Wirtschaftlich wäre das aber eher weniger. Es müsste dann nämlich eine bereits existierende Serie geben, die das ganze zweite Zeitalter abbackt.

Von daher, ich bleibe dabei, dass man sich bei einer Umsetzung weitgehend an die Vorlage zu halten hat und nur entsprechend der Gegebenheiten des Mediums Änderungen vornehmen sollte.


seahawk schrieb:


> Das die Serie ein Flop werden wird, liegt sicher nicht an der Hautfarbe der Charaktere, sondern an der Entfernung zum eigentlichen Originalwerk.


Da sind wir uns einig.


----------



## Gast1664917803 (26. August 2022)

Sinusspass schrieb:


> Völlig richtig. Nur wurde dieser Story durch das Silmarillion bereits ein festes Regelwerk vorgegeben, an das man sich nicht hält. Da man aber eine Serie umsetzt, bei der man mit Tokien wirbt und die auch so kennzeichnet, anstatt sie als Eigenkreation und Fanfiction darzustellen, hat man dieses Problem.
> Hätte Amazon von Beginn an gesagt "Wir machen hier nur Fanfiction und ändern, wie es uns lustig ist. Unser Gedöns ist nicht kanonisch.", hätten viele Kritiker sich weniger beschwert.


Exakt.
Genau deswegen, hatte ich absolut kein Problem mit Shadow of Mordor/Shadow of War.
Es war vollkommen klar von Anfang an, daß es halt ein Spiel in einer alternativen Welt darstellt und entsprechend ausgelegt wird.
Niemand hat sich jedoch hingestellt und gesagt "Basierend auf Tolkiens Geschichten".
Genau das täuscht Amazon vor - meine Güte.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seahawk (26. August 2022)

Silmarillion ist aber bereits nicht mehr Teil der Originalwerks, da es nur eine Sammlung unvollendeter Werke Tolkiens ist, die sein Sohn dann überarbeitete und vervollständigte. Da Dinge zu adaptieren finde ich nicht schlimm, wichtiger ist, dass der Erzählstil der Bücher und der Filme erhalten bleibt und man kein Game of Thrones in Mittelerde liefert, das von Cliffhangern, Schockmomenten und sexualisierter Gewalt lebt, die ausgiebig und detailliert zelebriert wird.


----------



## Sinusspass (26. August 2022)

LarryMcFly schrieb:


> Genau deswegen, hatte ich absolut kein Problem mit Shadow of Mordor/Shadow of War.
> Es war vollkommen klar von Anfang an, daß es halt ein Spiel in einer alternativen Welt darstellt und entsprechend ausgelegt wird.


Und dabei haben sich die beiden Spiele sogar halbwegs an die optische Vorlage gehalten, auch wenn die Darstellung der Magie natürlich anders war und man sich bei der Story paar mehr Freiheiten rausgenommen hat. Talion war halt schon ein richtig guter Charakter, aber auch ziemlich op.  
Ist ja genau wie bei Star Wars mit Starkiller. Hat gut gepasst, einiges abgeändert, einen ganz offiziell unkanonischen Charakter gehabt und hatte eine gute Story. Das alles hat sich ziemlich gut in ein vorhandenes Universum eingefügt.


seahawk schrieb:


> Silmarillion ist aber bereits nicht mehr Teil der Originalwerks, da es nur eine Sammlung unvollendeter Werke Tolkiens ist, die sein Sohn dann überarbeitete und vervollständigte.


Das stimmt natürlich, allerdings ist auch das Teil der Geschichte und stellt eben diese im zweiten Zeitalter dar. Von den vorhandenen Notizen ausgehend ist das die kanonische Geschichte der Welt.


seahawk schrieb:


> kein Game of Thrones in Mittelerde liefert, das von Cliffhangern, Schockmomenten und sexualisierter Gewalt lebt, die ausgiebig und detailliert zelebriert wird.


"Bringt mir das neue Game of Thrones!" ist ein Zitat von Jeff Bezos.


----------

